# I won myself a beautiful ashtray!!!



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Some of you know that I went to Holts this past week for a Drew Estate event. They were raffling off a Liga Privada Ashtray. When I first saw it there, I was hoping to win the darn thing because it was gorgeous. Hand crafted pewter and made in Esteli, Nicaragua.

I didn't get any call from them so I figured someone else got lucky with the magnificent ashtray. Well, I came home today to see a box from Holts at my door and things started going through my head very quickly!!!!

Well, here it is guys!!! :beerchug:




























It's about a foot all around, very large!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

That thing is HUGE. Very cool Veeral, the whole herf could ash in that thing!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

awesome, congrats. ive been eyeing the same one just in the #9 version for a while but it has been out of stock


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Jeez Veeral! That is probably the coolest ashtray I have ever seen! That baby is gorgeous! I think this calls for a LP herf indeed!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy crap, that is badass! Congratulations!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

remember I said I dislike you......yea I hate you and yes I hijacked a PC just to look here.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

that is awesome.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations! I have seen this Liga Privada T 52 ashtray in person at my local B+M and its substancial! Nice win! 

I have also won an ashtray as well in a previous cigar event raffle , but it was a Room 101 autographed by Matt Booth -owner of Room 101 cigars and accessories.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, congrats. That thing is sweet.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Congratulations, V. That thing is INCREDIBLY COOL!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

AWESOME!!!

A bomb from Holts!


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Veeral that is a beauty!! Congratulations on a great win.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> remember I said I dislike you......yea I hate you and yes I hijacked a PC just to look here.


LOL. To bring everyone else into the loop, I texted Ray that I won something from the event but I wouldn't tell him what it was nor would I send him a picture. So, when he says he hijacked a computer, poor Ray couldn't wait till he got home to see what it was.....:bowl:



donovanrichardson said:


> Jeez Veeral! That is probably the coolest ashtray I have ever seen! That baby is gorgeous! I think this calls for a LP herf indeed!


You provide the liga privadas? :beerchug: Deal!



szyzk said:


> Congratulations, V. That thing is INCREDIBLY COOL!


It's gorgeous Andrew, now I have two beautiful ashtrays that may never serve their true purpose!

At least the middle section actually comes out so you can clean it though.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

In my truck I use an empty DD espresso cup! haha
While that is a kickass ashtray Veeral, your other one is really a treasure!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> It's gorgeous Andrew, now I have two beautiful ashtrays that may never serve their true purpose!


With how nice that is, it's more of a display piece anyway. :nod:


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice Veeral! With all the stuff you bought they almost owed it to you. :ss


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

That is one _badass_ ashtray! Congrats!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats, Veeral! That is one of the nicest ashtrays I've seen! Definitely a work of art.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Beautiful piece! Congrats


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Congrats V! That tray in awesome! I must say ... very well deserved win for a great BOTL!!!


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

That is hands down one of the nicest ashtrays I have ever seen, that being said I am now on the hunt! Great win!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice Brother, Enjoy, now you got two works of Art


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW that thing is wicked cool. congrats bro.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I can't help but keep looking at it. Definitely nothing like my CAO ashtray


----------



## brandnl78 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thats a good looking ashtray. Congrats


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

bazookajoe said:


> Nice Veeral! With all the stuff you bought they almost owed it to you. :ss


I was gonna say the same thing! lol.. well deserved, Veeral! That thing is beautiful.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW... Dude that's one serious piece of hardware. I am as the French would say "Le Jealous"


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Sacre-Blue even____!!!

What a beautiful piece!
Congratulations Veeral!!!!!

:rockon:

.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> Sacre-Blue even____!!!
> 
> What a beautiful piece!
> Congratulations Veeral!!!!!
> ...


If grinning Mr. Fiddle likes it, it's all good in my book!:biggrin1:


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Bro congrats on the ashtray it is beautiful. I was gonna say you are one lucky man, but that's not it at all. It's all the good deeds that you do for this forum (and I'm sure in real life too) coming back to ya. Karma is paying you back sir.


----------



## ramanujan (Jan 10, 2008)

wow, that thing looks great! I love it


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Some of you know that I went to Holts this past week for a Drew Estate event. They were raffling off a Liga Privada Ashtray. When I first saw it there, I was hoping to win the darn thing because it was gorgeous. Hand crafted pewter and made in Esteli, Nicaragua.
> 
> I didn't get any call from them so I figured someone else got lucky with the magnificent ashtray. Well, I came home today to see a box from Holts at my door and things started going through my head very quickly!!!!
> 
> ...


Very nice too purdy to use makes a great display piece enjoy!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

bazookajoe said:


> Nice Veeral! With all the stuff you bought they almost owed it to you. :ss


Lol thats what i what thinking to, you did buy up their supply lol.:thumb:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Way cool Veeral! Too beautiful to use for ashes!!


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

T.W. you stole my thunder - Yes Veeral, I agree that I wouldn't call it luck. I've only been here (well, registered anyway) a couple weeks, but can already tell that you deserve much more than an ashtray, as spectacular as it is.

We fellow BOTL in the Tri-state are the lucky ones, in so far as being able to share time smokin' in with you person.



teedles915 said:


> Bro congrats on the ashtray it is beautiful. I was gonna say you are one lucky man, but that's not it at all. It's all the good deeds that you do for this forum (and I'm sure in real life too) coming back to ya. Karma is paying you back sir.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

ya, ya nice ashtray..........what ever........:mischief: Ray and i know where you live pal!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jim now he has 2 beautiful ashtrays, one for you and one for me! We can take him no problem!


----------



## s_catz (Jan 26, 2011)

That Ashtray looks awesome!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

That thing is Fn SWEET!!! Nice win Bro!!!

JH


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

What a great looking ashtray. Congrats


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

thats one of the best looking ashtrays i have ever seen. congrats!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Ditto! to the first page! Congrats! :thumb:

Are you gonna be showing your Ash in it!...Any time soon? :laugh:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

That's the ashtray Anthony was talking about?! Holy cow Veeral, that thing is amazing!!! Nice score man!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> That's the ashtray Anthony was talking about?! Holy cow Veeral, that thing is amazing!!! Nice score man!


That's the one Jordan! I told Lee when I saw the ashtray that I wanted my odds to be better than 50% to win it!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> That's the one Jordan! I told Lee when I saw the ashtray that I wanted my odds to be better than 50% to win it!


That thing is really just flat out amazing! I am in love! lol. I was actually debating on whether or not to pick up an ashtray at Holts today, but I'm glad I didn't. Spent too much on stogies! lol


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Jim now he has 2 beautiful ashtrays, one for you and one for me! We can take him no problem!


Lets do this Ray!!! all kidding aside that is one bad a** ashtray!!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> Lets do this Ray!!! all kidding aside that is one bad a** ashtray!!!!


You sure about that Jim? In the condition you're in right now? Hell, I drive this second to where you are buddy.....:mmph:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Your absolutely correct V!! i wouldnt last more then 10 seconds with out going into a coughing attack and die!!! Pneumonia sucks!!!!


----------



## Jake R (Mar 23, 2010)

nice ashtray :thumb:


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Man that is beautiful


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

That's an awesome ashtray!!! You have a nice collection of ashtrays going!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

awesome V!! Won it to boot! that's quite the prize bro. 

I was actually looking @ those a few weeks ago when I ordered a LP tee & Cutter. As sweet as they are I just can't spend that kind of coin on an ashtray. Absolutely beautiful piece though, enjoy it brother! :tu


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

congrats, that thing is awesome.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Major Bumpage!

But a great looking ashtray anyway


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow that's an incredible looking ashtray! Congrats!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

A beautiful ashtray that still has to see it's first day of glory....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That makes 2 ashtrays collecting dust rather than ashes!


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

Guess you have to break it in with a T-52. Looks great and congrats on getting it. It's a good convo piece.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> A beautiful ashtray that still has to see it's first day of glory....


This ashtray should never see any ash! It's too beautiful.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

And what to do with this beautiful ashtray that was donated by Humidor Minister (Bill)?


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> And what to do with this beautiful ashtray that was donated by Humidor Minister (Bill)?


You mean other than frame it in a shadow box and place it on the mantle? I don't know, but that is easily the most beautiful piece of woodworking I've seen in a long time. I'd hang on to that baby!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

You could pray to it before you go to bed every night.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> And what to do with this beautiful ashtray that was donated by Humidor Minister (Bill)?


Use it Bro, It's meant to be used and only gets better with use, I love mine and have used nothing since. That's pretty! Bill you are amazing brother!


----------



## Lethal (Mar 22, 2011)

Very cool ashtray. I am currently using one that I won also, but for 500 tickets at Dave and Buster's. haha


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

That's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Ironmerganser (Mar 16, 2011)

Whoa.......that is the prettiest thing to put ashes in I have every seen........


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> And what to do with this beautiful ashtray that was donated by Humidor Minister (Bill)?


Well, shoot!..........It Just Dawned on me!..:doh:..We should trade!

ound:


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

Batista30 said:


> And what to do with this beautiful ashtray that was donated by Humidor Minister (Bill)?


Donation to this guy right here! lol 
:smoke2:


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

Lethal said:


> Very cool ashtray. I am currently using one that I won also, but for 500 tickets at Dave and Buster's. haha


I have the same one that i've been using for a few years.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

BMack said:


> You could pray to it before you go to bed every night.


+1

Veeral, that needs to be the centerpiece of some sort of cigar shrine.


----------

